# hostname gets clobbered at boot [solved]

## sideways

Hi,

hostname gets set to localhost.localdomain at boot and domainname is always (none).

New box/installation using 

```
config_eth0="dhcp"
```

 in /etc/conf.d/net and everything except the box's ability to know its name and domain work great.

I have set /etc/conf.d/hostname.  If I 'restart' /etc/init.d/hostname the hostname then gets set.  I know the script runs at boot.

I've tried editing /etc/hosts but the file gets edited by something at boot with 

```
127.0.0.1   localhost.localdomain   localhost
```

.  Is this the dhcp processing?  If so I don't want it to overrule me.

I've tried telling dhcpcd.conf what the hostname and domainname are and not to ask the dhcp server for 'em but no luck.

I've triple checked the handbook and searched the forum but am not getting it.  Hints?

Thanks!  -EdLast edited by sideways on Tue Mar 30, 2010 3:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Did you change /etc/hosts ?

----------

## sideways

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Did you change /etc/hosts ?

 

Thanks, ya, like I said above, I've set it and it gets clobbered by something with 

```
127.0.0.1   localhost.localdomain   localhost
```

----------

## sideways

bump

----------

## sideways

solved.  found that NetworkManager was starting up in addition to /etc/conf.d/net stuff.  rc-update delete NetworkManager.  done.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice.

----------

